# Hex-Logic confusion



## dirtypimp (Jul 9, 2012)

Have searched and found the hex logic chart. Many thanks for this. However still confused at to what i really need for a basic set up?
i want to get rid of swirls then final polish. 

white and green pads suitable for a good finish? Basic i know but will it do what i want? will be used with Megs 205 and or 105 if needed

I alkways thought finishing pads where needed,however these seem different, the black finishing pad seems to be for waxes etc. please let me know If i am correct. Thanks


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

dirtypimp said:


> Have searched and found the hex logic chart. Many thanks for this. However still confused at to what i really need for a basic set up?
> i want to get rid of swirls then final polish.
> 
> white and green pads suitable for a good finish? Basic i know but will it do what i want? will be used with Megs 205 and or 105 if needed
> ...


Green or white for polishing then black for refining


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you using a rotary or DA


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

I've read that the black pad has no cut so used for applying glazes and waxes?


----------



## BondRS (Jul 22, 2012)

dirtypimp said:


> Have searched and found the hex logic chart. Many thanks for this.


Tried to search for the chart, can't find it 
Any chance you could throw up a link to it please?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.cuprasport.co.uk/hexlogic/hexlogic_guide_2.pdf
How's that?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

And this one.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208095


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

What car is it on mate? paint type would have some influence on which pads to go for.

My go to 3 hex pads are orange, green and black.
Orange for correcting slightly harder paints VW, Audi etc
Green for light poilishing on most types but will easily correct softer paints
Black is a great pad for using a finishing polish ie your 205

You certainly don't need them all, maybe just substitute the green for the white but thats about it :thumb:


----------



## BondRS (Jul 22, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> http://www.cuprasport.co.uk/hexlogic/hexlogic_guide_2.pdf
> How's that?


That will do just fine 

Orange, white, blue and red for me.

Thanks


----------



## BondRS (Jul 22, 2012)

888-Dave said:


> What car is it on mate? paint type would have some influence on which pads to go for.
> 
> My go to 3 hex pads are orange, green and black.
> Orange for correcting slightly harder paints VW, Audi etc
> ...


Thank god you said that, I will leave the orange out as I think Renault paint isnt as thick as zee Germans.

Using the mez 85RD products for light swirl marks so I think the white should be more than capable for the job, yes??


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's more good advice if using a DA ......

29-06-2012, 08:57 AM #9 
caledonia 
DW Supporter

Since you have mentioned you will be using a DA and not a rotary. I would be more inclined to purchase black for finishing, white for polishing and orange for cutting.
205 can and will finish down dependent on the paint hardness with either white or black.
*The main reason I have chosen the pads are they are all closed cell pads*. Close cell pads offer more resistance and you can exert more pressure over the face of the pad. This is important with the DA. But the main reason. when refining with 205 and backing back the pressure. The lubrication and abrasives are on the surface of the pad. Where it is required. With open celled technology the lubrication is absorbed into the pad and only comes into play when pressure is exerted. Which would not be the case when refining with 205. So there is no possibility of dry buffing and introducing the cut of the pad.

HTH
Gordon.


----------



## dirtypimp (Jul 9, 2012)

I was under impression blacks are for waxes?
I'm doing a Nissan primera 2004 
and a tvr at some point


----------

